# Opinions on Beaver Unit For Elk



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Just want some opinions on the unit, quality numbers, etc?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One of the top 3 trophy units in the state.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

its a good unit its like all elk hunting you have to find the elk....I know of one feller that drew archery and never seen a bull... go figure


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My nephew drew this tag last fall and had a heck of a time getting a toad. We passed on a 350-360 bull on opening day and saw one other rag bull until killing a 310 on the last day. There were a few big ones killed last year but very few and far between. The place is definately not crawling with elk and bugles coming out of every canyon. I spent 5 days on that unit helping him and my brother. The bull that we saw on opening day along with its 2 cows were the ONLY elk that I saw in those 5 days as well as his 3 bugles were the ONLY bugles heard by me. Odd year, maybe but it is a bit scary to dump a ton of points in that area right now. This next year depending on the weather could be worse. It is the last year in the cycle that moves the hunt up a week. The year after will push the hunt back almost a week.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have hunted spikes on that unit for the past several years....I have never had problems finding mature elk I think are trophy worthy. While spike hunting this year, I saw a very nice 6x7 that probably was above 350. We saw him with a large group of cows and he was constantly chasing the two spikes we were chasing and several satellite bulls off.

Last year, a man I coach with helped his wife shoot a bull on the late hunt that scored over 370 with a broken sword on one side. I know this unit pumps out some pigs.

I think it is an excellent unit, but has some rugged country. If you choose to hunt it, be prepared to work.


----------

